# Gotta have it



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like passim on my wisdom is all. Young bucks. Your doing new construction. No matter how careful u r screws and nails in tires come with the territory. Get u a plug kit and fix em urself. Not rocket science. Besides the money you save it's the time and hassle. Pulled two out this morning my carpenter friends left for me to find.....15 min and I didn't leave my driveway.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

My swear by, "must have tool" is along the same lines as your suggestion, albeit a little more expensive. 

Equip your rig with 10-ply tires. Ever since I did this, I haven't had one flat. This has been approximately 200,000 miles plus of driving. Oh, I've hit nails and screws before but the difference is, I hit them and keep driving.

A couple of months ago I went to get set up with new tires. The guys in the bay approached me and asked, "did you know that you had 5 nails in your tires?". I told him that yes, I knew about them all 5 or 6 months prior to me pulling into the store. He started laughing and told me that I probably came in because I got tired of pumping them up everyday. The look on his face was priceless when I told him that I hadn't done anything other than check the air pressure like normal every couple of months or so.

All three sets of tires were turned in with nails and screws in them, I just never bothered to remove them. It is for these reasons that 10-ply tires are a "must have tool" for me. FWIW. YMMV.

Professional Painter


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I picked up a nail the other day in a most unlikely place. Pulled up to a fancy house in a gated community, didn't even pull in the drive way just parked on the curb. While unloading my tools I heard the dreaded hiss of air. Sure enough it was a huge nail, somehow right at the edge of the sidewall. No patching this time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> View attachment 24124
> 
> 
> I like passim on my wisdom is all. Young bucks. Your doing new construction. No matter how careful u r screws and nails in tires come with the territory. Get u a plug kit and fix em urself. Not rocket science. Besides the money you save it's the time and hassle. Pulled two out this morning my carpenter friends left for me to find.....15 min and I didn't leave my driveway.


Money? I get the time and aggravation part, but who pays to get flats repaired?? Move to the Pacific Northwest and get free flat repair...and free beef!

RH, Woodland, Damon, and a few others know what I'm sayin'. We're in Les Schwab Country!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, leave those pesky nails and screws in, if you yank em, air leaks out the hole.

Usually, though, I back out the sheet rock screws, coat them with pool patch or Shoe Goo and screw em back in. One time, I couldn't find the culprit, but I did find the hole. Coated a wide thread sheet rock screw and plugged the hole. 

My tire guy still laughs at me when I finally get em repaired or replaced. 

My problem is they always go in the edge of the tire where they "can't" be plugged.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Money? I get the time and aggravation part, but who pays to get flats repaired?? Move to the Pacific Northwest and get free flat repair...and free beef!
> 
> RH, Woodland, Damon, and a few others know what I'm sayin'. We're in Les Schwab Country!


Better yet, get their tire fixed at LS and then go back to where they came from.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Better yet, get their tire fixed at LS and then go back to where they came from.


It's been a long time since I've seen a "DON'T CALIFORNICATE OREGON!" Sign. Are they still around?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen a "DON'T CALIFORNICATE OREGON!" Sign. Are they still around?


Only in our hearts and memories.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We can get flat repaired for free too from the dealer, but it is the time and hassle. Easier to patch them your self. Our shop was littered with shrapnel when I bought it. Tire puncture city.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I keep a plug kit in our van and truck. I remember plugging tires daily after the hurricanes came through on the beaches. I didn't think the nails would ever go away, so many roofing nails everywhere.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I know I'm jinxing myself just by saying this, but I haven't had a flat tire in over twenty years. I you ask me, you guys just don't know how to drive.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I know I'm jinxing myself just by saying this, but I haven't had a flat tire in over twenty years. I you ask me, you guys just don't know how to drive.


Me neither. I have had a few very low ones, though.:whistling2:

"I've never been lost , but I have been a mite confused for several weeks." - D. Boone


----------

